# baby names



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

what are some good baby names for a baby boy and a baby girl
i came up with some names for a baby girl like
passion
arianna
alicia 
aaliyah


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I am expecting a baby boy and we are naming him..... Zachary James

For a girl i really loved the names Layla and Serenity.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

the thing with baby names is you gotta realize they will not be babies for ever!


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> the thing with baby names is you gotta realize they will not be babies for ever!


haha im talkn abt a real child


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Cera ( Sarah) 

I have a daughter named Aimee ( Amy)
We kinda went normal with my other daughter Sherlene. I like weird spelled names lol.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I like traditional names... and I also like non traditional. But nothing tooo whacky. I've seen names I can't even pronounce. Or even heard of. It's like "are you just making these up off the top of your head?" lol A name should mean something.


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I like traditional names... and I also like non traditional. But nothing tooo whacky. I've seen names I can't even pronounce. Or even heard of. It's like "are you just making these up off the top of your head?" lol A name should mean something.


yeah same hea haha i met dis kid and his name was ryda (rider) but it was him mom and dads name put together haha but idk some names do get out of hand haha and some blacc ppl name there kids sum funny names and im blacc and i think that lmfao


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kinglocz said:


> yeah same hea haha i met dis kid and his name was ryda (rider) but it was him mom and dads name put together haha but idk some names do get out of hand haha and some blacc ppl name there kids sum funny names and im blacc and i think that lmfao


lol "Ryda" just sounds like slang for Rider.... maybe they were listening to too much DMX or something.. lol


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> lol "Ryda" just sounds like slang for Rider.... maybe they were listening to too much DMX or something.. lol


lmao thats what i was thinking


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes Got Heart said:


> lol A name should mean something.


Thats how I am. First and middle names of my children are all family related.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Thats how I am. First and middle names of my children are all family related.


For our baby James is Andrew's middle name and the name of his grandfather. I like the name James so we are using that. And then we both liked Zachary.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I had a feeling that I would only have one child so I picked Andreas ( grandfathers middle name) Richard ( after my brother that committed sucide) and Lewis ( after my great grandfather). For a girl I had Shayla ( just cause I liked it) Gene ( also my brothers name) LaVina (grandmothers name). I like long names. No my son doesn't have a nick name either.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I am expecting a baby boy and we are naming him..... Zachary* James*


 Best name ever!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

JFlowersLA said:


> Best name ever!!


lol Glad that you like it!


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

For a boy I had Aidan, Brayden, Zacharia, and of course, the one I went with, Izah (Isiah) picked out. I really didn't have that many girl names picked out but my favorite one of those was Destiny Faith, I just think that name is awesome!


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

For a girl I have
Hanely
Rain
Devon
Logan

For a boy I have
Jaxein (Jackson)
Clayton
Ryan
Kunai


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I have an obsession with Zane for a boy and Thalia for a girl.

OBSESSION. LOL.
Either one will have Strauss as their middle name as it relates to my last name and I will end the line of that name as everyone had girls and Im the last one standing!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

My son's name is Stephen Paul 1st name after my dad who passed when I was 7 and middle name after his own dad. 
They say they think I will be having a girl (due January 11th) so I have picked out Shelby Lynn I also liked Shayla but it seems we all agree on Shelby.


----------

